

Segway Founder Puts Stirling Engine In Hybrid Car [video] - physcab
http://features.csmonitor.com/wp-content/themes/csm/media-player/index.html?file=http://csps.edgeboss.net/download/csps/csm/flash/webmedia4/revolt.flv&height=400&width=600

======
VBprogrammer
For those of you that don't know a Stirling engine is an external combustion
engine that generates movement by alternately heating and cooling a sealed
volume of working gas. Due to the lack of high-velocity gas moving around
these engines can be nearly silent, can burn almost anything available and
result in complete combustion of their fuel (so less nasty monoxides). They
had some applications in industrial usage around the turn of the 20th century
but are now largely unknown. They are slow to react to changes in fuel input,
making them largely inappropriate for conventional automobiles (although
demonstration which varied the pressure of the working gas have been shown to
work). However in a series hybrid this isn't an issue as they may operate at a
constant power output.

I'd really like this to work but there are serious engineering issues with
Stirling engines for example their low power to weight ratio etc. I'll keep my
hopes up but will not hold my breath!

------
NonEUCitizen
text article is at:

[http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/04/29/revolt-t...](http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/04/29/revolt-
the-segway-maker’s-next-move/)

------
radu_floricica
It's at least half a year since I first heard about it, and it's still the the
stage of "motor installed, not running yet". I want to see it running, dammit.
I just love the idea.

